# Does Flourish Excel harm shrimp?



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been told that Flourish Excel can harm shrimp. I'd really like to use Excel in my 20L tank, but I have 6 Yamato "Amano" Shrimp (_Caridina japonica_).

I did one dose of Excel which didn't seem to hurt them, but I'm rather scared of using Excel consistently like I need.

Does anyone know if Excel can hurt my Amano Shrimp?


----------



## fishaquarium (Nov 28, 2007)

i got cherry's in my 55 gallon,
and then i got a 21 gallon shrimp tank and i've dosed excell in both of them, i had a beard algae problem on the 55 gallon and OVERDOSED excell to fight it, and the shimp were not affected by it. It does have copper in it, but such a small amount it dosnt matter.

So on my cherrys' they were not affected


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Flourish Excel has copper in it? You mean Flourish Comprehensive, don't you?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The only thing in Excel is something called _polycycloglutaracetal_. I have no idea what that really is, but there is no mention of copper on the bottle.

Comprehensive does contain Copper at the rate of 0.00001% which I agree is so little, it shouldn't hurt anything.

Okay, then I'll chalk up the "Excel hurts shrimp" as untrue. Thanks!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I dose fluorish excel in my 5 gallon low tech tank daily. The tank has 2 Amano Shrimp, 1 otocat, and 2 Dwarf Aquatic Frogs in it. They have not been harmed by the dosing and the Amano Shrimp have even doubled in size.

To the best of my knowledge Fluorish Excel does not contain copper. Like Indiboi said Fluorish Comprehensive does. They are two different products.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

my CRS (crystal red shrimp) did not like it at all. Had a VERY BAD experience with it considering CRS. Thankfully I had babies that I kept healthy.


----------



## fishaquarium (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea sorry guys i must have been thinking abour flourish traces as containing copper


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I dose it infrequently in my 10g black diamond (and now yellows as well:hihi: ) tank at the double dose.

Haven't been able to trace it to any deaths yet.

-Andrew


----------

